# Pinarello Concept?



## deerfeedrb (Apr 18, 2006)

I just purchased this bike from a local guy. The model is a Pinarello Concept which i've never heard of before. The paint however seems to be similar to the late '90's Stelvio. The frame is TIG welded and made from Columbus Genius Nivacrom steel. The guy I purchased it from said the bike originally had 8 speed campy record on it. Does anyone know anything about this model? There are literally no hits on google.


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

Beautiful frame.

The frame appears to be tig welded, a stelvio has lugs. 
If I were you I would try contacting Pinarello directly to find out more information about it. 
Only because, one of the first guys to do a lot of tig welding in Italy and who also did a lot work for Pinarello goes buy the name of Dario.
I don’t want to jump the gun, but you may have something really special. 
Or, I could be way off base. 

In the days of 8 speed, Columbus Genius Nivacrom steel was one hot set of tubes 
http://www.terrafermacycles.com/tubesets/columbus/columbus_tubesets.htm


----------



## SC_clydesdale (Oct 6, 2005)

*TIG Pinarello*

Have one just like it, only mine is a cross bike with appropriate setup for canti brakes and wider tires.


----------



## deerfeedrb (Apr 18, 2006)

SC_clydesdale said:


> Have one just like it, only mine is a cross bike with appropriate setup for canti brakes and wider tires.


Would you mind posting a photo? I'd like to see what it looked like. Do you know anything about the bike?


----------



## asawlrider123456789 (Dec 22, 2005)

wow, that's nice never seen anything it and no clue what it is but i want one.


----------



## deerfeedrb (Apr 18, 2006)

About a month ago I sent an email to Pinarello, as some of you had suggested, asking for information about the bike. Today I just got a response, this is what it said.


"Columbus steel Genius Nivacrom tubes custom for Pinarello, TIG welding.
It was the top of the production during 90', used by Mercatone Uno team - Cipollini."
Best regards,

Cicli Pinarello s.p.a
Viale della Repubblica, 12
31050 Fontane di Villorba (TV)
www.pinarello.com


What can you tell me about the Mercatone Uno team?


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

If you look in the Pinarello Vuelta Questions thread and scroll down to the picture of 
Cipollini smoking a cigarette, he is on a mercatone uno team bike. Funny I never noticed that the bike he is riding has no lugs on the head tube. You definitely hit the vintage frame jackpot. congrats.:thumbsup:


----------

